
Facebook reveals holographic optics for thin and light VR headsets - lopespm
https://venturebeat.com/2020/06/29/facebook-reveals-holographic-optics-for-thin-and-light-vr-headsets/
======
oedmarap
A logical next step I would imagine is Facebook acquiring/partnering with
existing manufacturers of prescription lenses (or sunglasses for outdoor use)
to push this mainstream.

The applications for this are quite straightforward; a semi-intrusive HUD that
can show you information FB already aggregates, such as:

\- GPS application for locating businesses or events/meetups (when
driving/walking)

\- if any of my friends are currently in a café that I'm walking by

\- ratings and promotional deals of a store in my viewport in 3D-space

\- etc.

~~~
atlasunshrugged
I think they're already working with Luxottica who is the dominant (close to
monopoly player) in the glasses/lenses market, although an acquisition of them
would be huge (current market cap is about 57B euro)

[https://www.cnbc.com/2019/09/17/facebook-enlists-ray-ban-
mak...](https://www.cnbc.com/2019/09/17/facebook-enlists-ray-ban-maker-
luxottica-to-make-orion-ar-glasses.html)

~~~
ponker
Most of Luxottica’s value is in the monopoly control of the eyeglass business.
A pure Lens manufacturer can be had much more cheaply.

------
tmabraham
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23692442](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23692442)

